# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] επισκευη μητρικης iphone 5

## qazwsx

Καλησπερα,γνωριζει καποιος απο επισκευη μητρικης πλακετας iphone 5?
δεν ενοω να κανει αλλαγει καποιου ανταλλακτικου αλλα για αλλαγη ic chip

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γνωρίζει.

----------


## qazwsx

> Ναι γνωρίζει.


Φιλε Κωστα εχω μια πλακετα iphone 5...
αυτη δυστυχως εχει σπασει εκει που πιανει μια βιδα που ειναι διπλα το ic baseband chip...
δεν αναγνωριζει το firmware modem και κανει ολη την ωρα searching καθως δεν βρισκει δεν βλεπει την καρτα sim...
του εκανα restore αλα δυστυχως και παλι δεν ολοκληρωνετε η αναβαθμιση καθως μου βγαζει error 1.
πριν να σου πω πως ανοιγε το τηλ κανονικα απλα δεν εβρισκε την καρτα sim,τωρα που πηγα να κανω αναβαθμισει μου βγαζει να το κουμπωσω στο itunes διοτι δεν μπορει να ολοκληρωσει την αναβαθμισει με το error..
ειναι σιγουρο πως εκει που εχει σπασει πολυ λιγο η πλακετα κατι εχει κανει ζημια και ισως χρειαστει καμια γεφυρα...
μπορεις να με βοηθησεις???
ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

Καμιά φωτογραφία παίζει?
 Στην καλύτερη να πετάξεις το τηλέφωνο και να πάρεις καινούριο. Οι πλακέτες αυτές είναι multilayer και είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να την επαναφέρεις.

Άλλο το να κολλήσεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο, άλλο να σου έσπασε πλακέτα με 8+ layers.

----------


## qazwsx

> Καμιά φωτογραφία παίζει?
>  Στην καλύτερη να πετάξεις το τηλέφωνο και να πάρεις καινούριο. Οι πλακέτες αυτές είναι multilayer και είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να την επαναφέρεις.
> 
> Άλλο το να κολλήσεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο, άλλο να σου έσπασε πλακέτα με 8+ layers.


Δες απο την φωτο...δες εχει σε εκεινο το σημειο νομιζω καποιο ανταλακτικο αλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχει κοψει πιθανες γραμμες... ¨(
σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι αρκετά κοντά στα σημεια.

----------


## windmill82

Απο οσα περιεγραψες δε νομιζω οτι μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα. Οι φωτο δεν δειχνουν τιποτα αν μπορεις βγαλε καμμια πιο κοντα

----------

leosedf (10-06-14)

----------


## leosedf



----------


## windmill82

φιλε Σοφιανε ο admin εγινε σαφεστατος  :Sad:

----------


## qazwsx

> φιλε Σοφιανε ο admin εγινε σαφεστατος


Παιδια Κωνσταντινε και windmill82λιγο υπομονη...ολα πανε πολυ καλα...
εγινε σημερα reflow στο basebande chip και εκανε την αναβαθμιζει καθως και εφυγε το searching...
μας μενει αυριο να δοκιμασουμε μια sim γιατι δεν εχω αυτη τη μικρη που παιρνει :P

----------


## windmill82

επομενως η βλαβη δεν προηλθε απο την σπασμενη πλακετα!

----------


## qazwsx

> επομενως η βλαβη δεν προηλθε απο την σπασμενη πλακετα!


Ισως προηλθε απο ζορισμα που του εκαναν για να βγαλουν την πλακετα και ψιλοξεκολησαν και το chip γιατι ειναι πολυ κοντα στο σπασιμο...
φιλε μου windmill82 θα σε ενημερωσω αυριο που θα το τσεκαρω και με καρτα sim...
ευχαριστω παντος για την προσοχη...

----------

